

Understanding Facebook's valuation compared to Google - chestercheetaz
http://seekingalpha.com/article/601251-i-told-you-so-facebook-s-ugly-ipo-debut

======
chestercheetaz
sure it's a simple first-pass approximation, but it highlights the real
numbers behind Facebook's operations, and how those compare their primary
counterweight in the space, Google.

